

Open Source Analytics: Visualization & Predictive Modeling with R - yarapavan
http://assets.en.oreilly.com/1/event/27/Open%20Source%20Analytics_%20Visualization%20and%20Predictive%20Modeling%20of%20Big%20Data%20with%20the%20R%20Programming%20Language%20Presentation%201.ppt
OSCON presentation file (PPT)
======
pasbesoin
Note: Link is to PowerPoint file.

